# Starting new BMW X5 build



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi All, 

We are starting a new conversion off BMW X5 1999-2006 (E53). 

We plan to reuse as much as possible of our E46 conversion designs (http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/starting-new-build-bmw-3-series-59664.html). I expect we will be able to reuse 80% of the R&D that went into E46. 

Our target parameters:
1. 0-60: <7 sec
2. Range: 80 miles base, with potential expansion to 150 miles with an under-body battery pan.

Tentative configuration:
1. Netgain 11HV
2. 1000A+ controller
3. 320-360VDC nominal 100AH pack for a base version (80 mile range)
4. EMW 10kW charger (http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/10kw-60a-diy-charger-open-source-59210.html, http://www.emotorwerks.com/cgi-bin/VMcharger.pl) 
5. EMW EV Dashboard (http://www.emotorwerks.com/emw3/product/ev-dashboard-by-emw-basic-edition/)

If any of you have any experience with SUVs conversions, esp. BMW X5s - please comment!! 

It will also be our first conversion with auto transmission so if you have some experience with that, please chime in, as well. As of now, we are planning to idle the motor and use the rear shaft of the motor to run all the original accessories (except alternator, that is ;-).

We just acquired a 2003 donor (pics attached) so the game is on ;-)

What do you guys think?

Thanks,
V


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Such a beast!

2200 Kg
drag coefficient of 0.36

Good challenge..

What is the target date to complete it?


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

watching with intent, this will be awesome when finished, I vote X6 for the next conversion, then the X6 will actually be worth driving, coz otherwise it's the most useless 4x4 on the road


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

very cool!

What model is the X5? 3.0i? 4.8?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Ellrot said:


> watching with intent, this will be awesome when finished, I vote X6 for the next conversion, then the X6 will actually be worth driving, coz otherwise it's the most useless 4x4 on the road


;-)) probably not as installed base of X6 is virtually non-existent. X5 were selling ~40k/year only in the US...


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

Any updates and/or new photos of this conversion? I cant wait to hear about the performance figures!!! What do you hope to achieve in terms of 0-60 mph, and with what motor and controller?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

3.0i

tons of space under hood. 

no photos yet as we are in design / planning stage.

here's what's shaking up: 
* base version will have 100 100AH cells for 80 mile range. Same drivetrain as in our e46 units - 11HV + Soliton1 (for now)
* optional under-body pack with ~100 additional cells (fill in fuel tank wells + one 3" layer below the body). Shocks will be raised by 1.5-2" to accommodate. Additional 60-70 miles of range (not linear due to weight)
* optional hitch-mounted range extender (20hp motorcycle 4-cycle engine mated to a small DC motor)

We expect 0-60 in 8 sec with Soliton1, 6 sec with our upcoming controller.

V


----------



## merlin.grim (Jul 13, 2012)

Any updates on this conversion?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

merlin.grim said:


> Any updates on this conversion?


Hi Merlin - getting parts made now. Will def update when we start the actual conversion. Needs to happen soon - I am feeling guilty every time I have to take it to haul some bulky stuff for 10 miles...


----------



## AussieRav4 (Jul 16, 2012)

would be interested in hearing how you go with your auto transmission.
even though your SUV is a lot bigger than mine id imagine the issues are largely the same.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

updates please !


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

valerun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are starting a new conversion off BMW X5 1999-2006 (E53).
> 
> ...


Have you seen what Jack Rickard and Brian Noto from evtv.me have been doing with the Cadallac Escalade SUV?

I look forward to the progress of the X5 conversion. They are a nice SUV.


----------



## onthego (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Valerun,

I saw a company have AT modification at: www.electriccarinternational.com/page33.php, maybe they will help you.

Thanks for your share!


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

Val,
I think you should be able to participate in BMW challenge http://www.localmotors.com/bmw-phase-2-challenge-extended-tiny-chat-scheduled/2012/11 

My 2c, -Y.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks All for your comments. We are getting closer - the battery boxes are getting made now. BLDC motor and controller are on the way, as well. We will try both 11HV and a 55kW BLDC motor and see what we like more


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

valerun said:


> Thanks All for your comments. We are getting closer - the battery boxes are getting made now. BLDC motor and controller are on the way, as well. We will try both 11HV and a 55kW BLDC motor and see what we like more


55kw bldc? Which one? Details?


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Bowser330 said:


> 55kw bldc? Which one? Details?


The chinese one from the scottdrive thread. (so 220kw peak)


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

somanywelps said:


> The chinese one from the scottdrive thread. (so 220kw peak)


Very cool, can't wait to see the results of both drive systems compared to each other.

Val, you should document and post the comparisons tests...

Example Tests:
(1) Acceleration
a. 0-60mph
b. 30-80mph
etc.
(2) Efficiency
a. wh/mile
b. cruising/rolling (DC) vs. regen braking (BLDC)
etc.


----------



## Baldbruce (Aug 1, 2011)

Great work Valery, keep pushing.
Any progress on the electronics front? Spoofing the ECU or sending your own CAN messages? The devil is in those minor details......

P.S. Already bought your Android display kit. Nice product. I think I will be upgrading my charger to your design soon!


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Baldbruce said:


> Great work Valery, keep pushing.
> Any progress on the electronics front? Spoofing the ECU or sending your own CAN messages? The devil is in those minor details......
> 
> P.S. Already bought your Android display kit. Nice product. I think I will be upgrading my charger to your design soon!


Hi Bruce - sorry missed you msg. Haven't finished the electronic part yet but already have our EV Dash Deluxe communicating via CAN to the vehicle. Just need to program the BMW codes for everything (easier said than done but we will get there). Fully agree these are the details people care about.

Glad you like our EV Dash. More to come soon.

Thanks,
Valery


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

AussieRav4 said:


> would be interested in hearing how you go with your auto transmission.



yeah.... the new controllers can 'idle', but I'm interested in what other issues have to be handled to get the thing to shift when it should....


----------



## Phillip.Mostert (Oct 11, 2021)

valerun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are starting a new conversion off BMW X5 1999-2006 (E53).
> 
> ...


Hi Im really new at this, where do you get the transmission housing and the motor mounting from.


----------



## Phillip.Mostert (Oct 11, 2021)

valerun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are starting a new conversion off BMW X5 1999-2006 (E53).
> 
> ...


Hi New at this where do I get the motor mountings and transmission housing.


----------

